# Wow, what a sister.



## weeble

Having just had yet another BFN from my 12th IVF cycle, my wonderful sister has come forward and offered to be a surrogate for us. I am really really happy about this, but also very very scared. We have spoken about it a few times over the years, but now it looks like its really going to happen. We are still going to have to use DE and are not sure whether we will have to go abroad again because of the wait for DE or E/S in the UK.

Im really hoping that those of you who have been surrogates, will help me through this journey, as Im so worried about what it will do to my sis emotionally, so the more I understand the better I can help her.

Wow, looks like I may finally get to be a Mummy. 

Love
Weeble xx


----------



## EJJB

Hi Weeble, 
Congrats on your sister offering to be your surrogate.
I have seen your post on the SUK board, where I am a member and only just noticed that like me you live in Norfolk.
SUK will be holding a mini Get Together in Norwich in September.
Maybe you and your sister could come along.
It would be a good opportunity to talk to other Intended Parents and surrogates.
EJJB
  x


----------



## **Tashja**

Awwww Weeble !!!

See you on SUK hun - what a great sister !!!

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Fab news Weebs!!! I'm soooo happy for you.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## weeble

Awwww thanks girls.   Its great init.  Have just emailed a clinic in the south east, as it would seem they have more donors than recipients. So maybe we wont have to travel abroad this time, although if I found a nice clinic in say mauritius, I might be tempted.


----------



## rsmit02

Weeble,

What a wonderful sister you have and your situation is similar to mine. My sister after watching me going through 12 failed donor sperm IUIs and 1 IVF and m/c has offered to be a surrogate for us. It truly blew me away her offer to think someone loves me so much to give birth to a child for me it truly amazing. 

My sister had not started her own family yet she is just 25 and we had 2 IVF left on the nhs so we both decided the time wasnt right I needed to finish as much of my treatment as we could physically and emotionally stand and I wanted my sister to begin her family 1st I couldnt bear the thought her pregnancy for me may ruin her fertility. Anyway fast forward a year my sister is now pregnant and delighted only took her 3 months trying with her dh and I have started my 2nd IVF. 

When my sister phoned to tell me her news she was so so amazing she was screaming at me about how amazing it was because if she can have children then so can I and how she was due in Febuary and if things go ok she will start trying for us as soon as we are happy to and as soon as she is able to.

The best of luck with your sister and if you want to chat just give us a shout I was overwhelmed by the feelings I had about it all from guilt at the possibility of having to put my sister through such an emotionally and physically thing for me, to pure excitement at the thought of it working to sadness at the thought of not being to have my own child.

Ruthx


----------



## Suzie

have posted to you elsewhere weebs but just have to say again

[fly]WAY TO GO WEEBS & WEEBS SISTER     [/fly]


----------



## marble

aww weeble

I am absolutely delighted to read your news good luck and I cant wait to read how you and your amazing sister get on through this new journey

xx


----------



## weeble

Awww thanks girls. Its so much easier knowing I have the support of my mates on here. 

Ruth I know exactly what you mean. My sister offered a few years back, but I turned her down as she hadnt had a child of her own then. I am so pleased to hear your sister is now pg. I really hope this cycle works for you, but if it doesnt your sisters offer takes a lot of the pressure off, doesnt it.     

I am still having all the feelings that you mention and think I probably will for a while. I cant bear the thought of putting someone I love through pain and no matter how smoothly it goes, giving a baby up after carrying it for 9mths, is going to hurt. Then I get overwhelmed that she would even consider doing this for me. And yeah the final one is the sadness that I will never carry a baby. I love being pg, even the sickness. It always made me feel so special. The way I am looking at it though is, there is more to being a mummy than carrying a baby. I would love a child no matter how it came into my life and looking on the bright side, I wont have all the stretch marks and I get to keep my fab boobs (I finally grew a chest a couple of years ago and am loving it )

Right Im off to do some housework. Ok Im off to spray some polish in the air. 

Thanks again girls 

Love
Carolxx

PS Tashja didnt realise you were on SUK, what name do you use?


----------



## **Tashja**

Quite suprisingly Weeble I use Tashja  

I seen someone called Weeble had posted on there the other day and thought there can't be that many Weebles   

I have a journal on there if you look !!

T xx


----------



## xxTonixx

Weeble hunny

Have just seen this and I am so so happy for you!  Your sister sounds like an absolute angel and she deserves a medal!

Hope things progress quickly for you and I have everything crossed for you!

Love and hugs

Toni


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

Weebs,

Just read your post and have a HUGE smile on my face ~ you're gonna be a Mummy!!!

So chuffed and excited for you hun  .

Lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## weeble

Awww Fank you my yorkie lovelies.    I'll get there one way or another.


----------



## xxTonixx

Thats the spirit oh wonderful one!


----------



## weeble

Ya nutter


----------



## Lou F ❁

Great news really pleased for u 
( have u forgot my mobile number by the way !!!!!!!!)
massive hugs like usual
lou xx


----------



## **Tashja**

Oh my gawd 

GO AWAY ALL OF YOU !!! 

Not used to my little Surrogacy board being this busy  Weeble is this a sign of things to come . . . . 

T x


----------



## Fidget

Tashja,

all I can say is get used to being raided occasionally 

Birdie well done sweetie, so pleased for you  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weeble

**Tashja** said:


> Oh my gawd
> 
> GO AWAY ALL OF YOU !!!
> 
> Not used to my little Surrogacy board being this busy  Weeble is this a sign of things to come . . . .
> 
> T x


[fly]Party here every Wednesday. Bring a bottle and choccy.[/fly]
[fly]Oh and a glass of pop for Tashja  [/fly]


----------



## **Tashja**

weeble said:


> **Tashja** said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gawd
> 
> GO AWAY ALL OF YOU !!!
> 
> Not used to my little Surrogacy board being this busy  Weeble is this a sign of things to come . . . .
> 
> T x
> 
> 
> 
> Your a cheeky bird !!!
> 
> Make sure theres some Vodka and Jam Donughts for me and I won't tell Tony Bossman your causing trouble
> 
> T xx
> 
> [fly]Party here every Wednesday. Bring a bottle and choccy.[/fly]
> [fly]Oh and a glass of pop for Tashja  [/fly]
Click to expand...


----------



## weeble

Flaming nora Tashja is it always this quiet on here. I take it there aren't too many people doing surrogacy on ff then.

Well first update is, the clinic who had donors waiting, have turned me down.   They said they dont have enough experience of surrogacy to help at this time. So it looks like we may have to head abroad again. Will contact a few clinics in the next few days and see what responses I get.

Love
Weebs xx


----------



## **Tashja**

Oh hun 

The CARE clinics do Surrogacy and are very good at it if you have one near you or look on SUK and there should be some clinics on there that might be worth a call.

T xx


----------



## crownmum

Hi Weeble

There are lots of clinics that do surrogacy in the UK.

Check out the SUK and COTS websites below for a list of clinics.

http://www.surrogacyuk.org/clinics.asp

http://www.surrogacy.org.uk/ClinicMap.htm

Jayne


----------



## weeble

Thanks Tashja and Jayne. Ive just been on the HFEA website and got a list of clinics but thanks for the links. 

The problem is the wait for donor eggs again. Even doing eggshare is a long wait. My own uk clinic quoted approx 18mths+. So I have emailed my clinic in the Czech rep to see if they can help now. I have a great relationship with them so hopefully they will try. 

Love
Weebs xx


----------



## **Tashja**

weebs hun

Just wondering and tell me where to get to if I a being nosey 

Why don't you use your eggs ?? You have had 2 ectopicit looks like your eggs are ok so why don't you have your eggs put back in your sister and take out the need for a donor ??

Sorry if I have spoken out of turn 

T xx


----------



## weeble

Dont be daft you couldnt speak out of turn and anyway Im depending on you to come up with all sorts of suggestions/ideas/advice. 

Ok my ectopics were 16yrs ago and 14 yrs ago and they both took more than 8mths on Clomid to achieve. Since then I have been an egg donor myself and out of 5 cycles only one recip became pg, so thats only one positive out of the equivalent of 10 cycles, really. The different consultants agreed the problems had to lie with my eggs. Also now there is the age thing as Im nearly 41 (God did I say that!!!). So thats my reason for going with DE.

If my clinic in Cz agree to help, the wait will only be a month or so, so its not too bad. 

Love
weebs xx


----------



## **Tashja**

Ahhhh ok 

Just want to make sure you are not waiting too long after waiting this long !!!

I hope you hear from cz clinic soon !! Let us know as soon as you do 

T xx


----------



## weeble

Will do hunny. My only problem is that the Cz clinic dont do surrogacy......well they didnt..........now how pursuasive can I be, we shall see.


----------



## **Tashja**

Oh I bet you will manage - lol 

I bet you can be very pursuasive ^rofmao^ 

Wonder how long it is before they have their first surro arrangement !!!

T xx


----------



## Fidget

KNowing the Biride...... it will only be a month or so  you go girlie!!!


----------



## meme2

I too have a great sister who's just asked if she can be a straight surrogate for me and my husband.

How's your journey going?


----------

